# Those days are gone....



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Post your favourtie 90's music





, back when dance was at its best IMO


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome memories for me even though Im 22 these were all the tunes we listened to growing up partying

Makes me feel old haha


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Definately mate cant beat the 90s for dance, hip hop and alot of brilliant bands aswell.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

this versions better mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me finish my tea and its on matey !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lets get a little 90's atmosphere party going on UK-M boyz !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

i could post tunes on this thread all night lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope these tunes never die out

Makes me want to party though and going back to the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave great tune mate..reps!!!!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dave said:


>


 i remeber this was being played a few months back when i was out in manchester along with a few others quality


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

amazing


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dave said:


>


tuuuuuuuuuuune!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

matokane said:


> amazing


Great tune mate

I would love to go back some years and do some partying right this minute

Was in a stinking mood then this thread cheered me right up haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great music and this was only the commercial dance


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Rick ur not doing too bad at making threads at the moment lol roll on the ass thread part 2


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Tad bit early but played a lot during 90's.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

<a href="http://youtu.be/PSYxT9GM0fQ" target="_blank">


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Milky I'm sure that sample at the beginning was a tune in itself?

EDITED

Got it! Good find Milky!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

very late 80s but feck it im older lol http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=808+state+pacific+state&aq=4&oq=808


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

oops


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Insomnia and Sandstorm were training music staples for me, great tunes lads keep em coming!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tuuuuuuune!!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Rick89 said:


>


God that takes me back!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

this was 1999 i think but some of the best trance going, epic at 1.35 onwards, well the whole thing is really.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also point out l think Dido looks fu*king GORGEOUS in this video !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

This takes me right back to the Summer of 99', just met my first gf.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Rick89 said:


> Awesome memories for me even though Im 22 these were all the tunes we listened to growing up partying
> 
> Makes me feel old haha


I was big into clubbing in the late 90's when i was your age, you think you feel old....... 

Really miss quality trance, but still have a big collection to listen too.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

ZnBeTPpr98g


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont know how to put the youtube screen thingy up like you fellas so forgive the links.. One for you oldies..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dave said:


>


Not heard that in a long time mate!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tissues at the ready!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

This song reminds me of the nineties so much


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

This was in trainspotting, very eerie but awesome.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jay Walker said:


> I was big into clubbing in the late 90's when i was your age, you think you feel old.......
> 
> Really miss quality trance, but still have a big collection to listen too.


I do feel old mate as Im at home eating my porridge and eggs with two hyperactive children waiting for xfactor

when I should be out popping garys and sweating till sunrise hahaha


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Classic:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tombo...awesome tune mate have some reps from Rick


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Classic:


 Wondering when this one was gonna get posted:thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I dont know how to put the youtube screen thingy up like you fellas so forgive the links.. One for you oldies..


Just hover your mouse over the icon on the quick reply bar, it's the ones at the end image/video, right click on the video you want to paste, then copy url, then paste url into the video icon box...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

m575 said:


>


 Haha beat me to it, reminds me off the 90s and trainspotting


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TRAINSPOTTING is the film of the 90/s for me


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

m575 said:


>


was class shame it took so long to get in to it. you didnt care when you was flying though haha


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> TRAINSPOTTING is the film of the 90/s for me


 X2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know how old this is but fu*k it, its brilliant !


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've had to open up 2 uk-m windows so I can listen and still navigate the site! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loads of different mixes but this is a good one. Took my first pill (half) to this track while clubbing in Windsor (la mirage) with my Virgin air stewardess girlfriend. I remember still being on a buzz Monday at work!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i've missed one of the best actually lol ...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

most of you will hate this music but when i was doing the underground rave scene this was top stuff when pilled right up .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Conscript said:


> I've had to open up 2 uk-m windows so I can listen and still navigate the site! :laugh: :beer:


Same here mate have done since page 2 haha

Good thread lads, takes me back to some naughty thoughts though haha


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

think this was 2000 but screw it :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That Robert Miles song was around for flippin' AGES back then!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

m575 said:


>


Mate this tune is epic, during the eclipse of 1999 in the south west, they played this tune while it was happening, I was 15 and off my fookin tw&t!!! I remember the sensation from the heat of the sun completely dropping to freezing cold for about a minute and then back to warm again!! fvcked up!!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

after double dropping i remember this tune coming on hairs on neck standing up the chicken shed went mental .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Mate this tune is epic, during the eclipse of 1999 in the south west, they played this tune while it was happening, I was 15 and off my fookin tw&t!!! I remember the sensation from the heat of the sun completely dropping to freezing cold for about a minute and then back to warm again!! fvcked up!!


definitely one of my favourites. i was gonna say the best but theres too many to choose from that i havent even remembered yet :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to be off my trolley now, not good haha


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Double dropping! :laugh: Takes me back! :innocent:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What about this one fellas


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Can proper feel the hairs on the back of my head and neck start to tingle at some of these ol tunes..

Remember those nights? dropping a couple, a gram of this and that and strolling into the club like some Don Juan, hearing some banging tune and loosing control of all limbs and jumping around with the rest of the loved up specials!!! Fecking glad i was there tbh..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cnt get on YouTube boys, may I request, sal****er be uploaded


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I want to be off my trolley now, not good haha


screw making a ukm 90's thread lets all do a ukm gathering and get wasted :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

For those who know what real happyhardcore is!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> What about this one fellas


That is the ninety'iest video I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> What about this one fellas







There you go ,mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Remember my first time doing pills, had been smashing beak for while but never pills.

Drank a litre of wiskey, mate goes he are drop these, dropped two washed down with wiskey, within an hour couldnt feel my body, was weightless driving round in my mates car listening to tunes with aload of great people, was Immence haha and wasnt even in a club


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dancing round me bedroom to this badboy right now haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Can proper feel the hairs on the back of my head and neck start to tingle at some of these ol tunes..
> 
> Remember those nights? dropping a couple, a gram of this and that and strolling into the club like some Don Juan, hearing some banging tune and loosing control of all limbs and jumping around with the rest of the loved up specials!!! Fecking glad i was there tbh..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

More festival than dance but anyone remember The Levellers?


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

1989 i associate it with the nineties though





 :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive had some awesome sex in my time but got to say lads, great tunes and great drugs is almost better than sex for me!!

Combine the three and I was in heaven haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> There you go ,mate


How do you do that, im not that intelligent :wacko:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

them was the days mate lol



Rick89 said:


> Remember my first time doing pills, had been smashing beak for while but never pills.
> 
> Drank a litre of wiskey, mate goes he are drop these, dropped two washed down with wiskey, within an hour couldnt feel my body, was weightless driving round in my mates car listening to tunes with aload of great people, was Immence haha and wasnt even in a club


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my fave was this


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> How do you do that, im not that intelligent :wacko:


Right on the bar above 3 rd from the right you click on it and put the link in the box that pops up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> my fave was this


Mate she was fu*king FIT !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

cant believe nobody has put this in


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate she was fu*king FIT !





ewen said:


>


both quality


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this thread has kickstarted some memorys .


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Who remember this pearler?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> cant believe nobody has put this in


I was going to l swear.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Who remember this pearler?


 Haha what a shocker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Please please please listen to this if you dont know it...

It is fu*king brilliant !


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

When I leave the Navy in about 10 weeks this is what my leaving do will be like!!






I ain't taken rec drugs since, and I quote the date....18th June 2005!!! Got some catching up to do!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> Haha what a shocker


That went no1 one Xmas!


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

This has gotta go in this thread


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> That went no1 one Xmas!


 haha I think i would rather have MR BLOBBLY than some of these garbage xfactor number ones :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry i went abit mad there


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Heres one for Solitary Breda look-a-like


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That Ace of Base tune was HUGE at the time it was everywhere!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Another Gem:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Another Gem:


That was a fkin tune!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> haha I think i would rather have MR BLOBBLY than some of these garbage xfactor number ones :lol:


Remember Zig and Zag - "They all love me"? lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

right that's it.all back to mine. i've got a nice bag of mitsubishi's, the decks are out and the neighbours are away.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

chilli said:


> right that's it.all back to mine. i've got a nice bag of mitsubishi's, the decks are out and the neighbours are away.


And plenty of bog roll as I always need a sh1t when I'm coming up! :laugh:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I loved alot of the dance tunes, but this is what the 90's meant to me.......































I could go on all night coz the 90's was AMAZING for music and i mean AMAZING and is stil lthe era i listen to the most to this day.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Conscript said:


> And plenty of bog roll as I always need a sh1t when I'm coming up! :laugh:


Same here mate haha weird init lmao

I really want to get flyin now sh!t!!!!

BUMP this awesome thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good lad get this thread alive again!!


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Conscript said:


> And plenty of bog roll as I always need a sh1t when I'm coming up! :laugh:





Rick89 said:


> Same here mate haha weird init lmao
> 
> I really want to get flyin now sh!t!!!!
> 
> BUMP this awesome thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, used to get this too!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Some classics


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

As someone from newcastle, I was brought up with QFX, Afterdark, Hanger 13 etc in my dads car.






This is what the 90s are for me.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

music just isn't going to be this good anymore, i mean there's a few good songs out at the minute, but nothing can compare to? this and the others from that era!

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


>


OH MY GOD BECKY LOOK AT HER BUTT!

TUUNEE


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


>


And anyone who says they havent sung along to this in the car is a lying [email protected]!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Who remembers this one.?

BIG TUNEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This may be lowering the tone but i LOVED this when it came out, and have to say kinda still loved when i just listened to it again!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> This may be lowering the tone but i LOVED this when it came out, and have to say kinda still loved when i just listened to it again!


I remember throwing some shapes out to these at the local youth club dance floor!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> This may be lowering the tone but i LOVED this when it came out, and have to say kinda still loved when i just listened to it again!


We had Mr Blobby earlier on :tongue:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

So many school days memories...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

To m575, if you're going to post delirium at least post the original fades sanctuary mix :tongue:

Right then, time to rummage through the old gray matter.

Here are some more obscure ones.














































Mary kiani - imagine

Sorry tis the only version that isn't flaming well remixed grr


























And finally, 2001 but funny so has to be done


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fekin BLAM!!! ths is what i grew up with epic school memories





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzbU****6gw


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Who could ever forget:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

****ing loved this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

and finally


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Chicane, Nalin & Kane, Svenson & Gielen, Energy 52, Solar Stone, E-Craig, Blank & Jones.... And alot of other names, honestly. The Trancemusic from '90 till about '96 was the best period imho. They just don't make trance as solid as these handfull of artists made them anymore. Call me nostalgic, but I wish I could go back to those times.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DFlynn said:


> Chicane, Nalin & Kane, Svenson & Gielen, Energy 52, Solar Stone, E-Craig, Blank & Jones.... And alot of other names, honestly. The Trancemusic from '90 till about '96 was the best period imho. They just don't make trance as solid as these handfull of artists made them anymore. Call me nostalgic, but I wish I could go back to those times.


I dont as my brain is pickled enough from all the shite I took


----------



## type 1 guy (Oct 15, 2011)

love this video











could post these all night absolute love my oldschool tunes :clap:


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

So many to choose from


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Choooooooooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesey that is one of my favorites mate rep!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Hayesey that is one of my favorites mate rep!


mine also, amazing tune!!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember this....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

get your fcukin whistles and high vis vests out !!!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

This is getting ****in blasted tommorow for chest & tris day. My playlist is amazing man


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

What's your name mate? Where you from? What've you had?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Rick89 said:


> Great tune mate
> 
> I would love to go back some years and do some partying right this minute
> 
> Was in a stinking mood then this thread cheered me right up haha


I always find going on youtube and finding a bit of the good 90s tunes helps with everything, its funny how much it elevates my mood.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Rocking Chair - Oasis


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

TUNE


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Not seen this up yet


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

On a Ragga Tip is a top tune,they played it in some outside bar in Nottingham when a load of us went watching the cricket,they place was fcuking bouncing!!!

Has anyone been to the Bowlers reunion that they've been staging now? Not so sure i've got a night on the Gary Ablett's left in me


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Remember this....


Mate, that song is epic!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Best tune ever!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

FFS!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Milky said:


>


set you free.. heard this in wigan pier a few years back.. sends shivvers down my spine everytime.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant believe my epic thread has been reborn months since started

got to love it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

HVYDUTY100:2595797 said:


> Definately mate cant beat the 90s for dance, hip hop and alot of brilliant bands aswell.


X2


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

some brilliant dance tunes on this thread from the 90's. Some good dance music is still coming out now though from the likes of Deadmau5 et el


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

dopper said:


> some brilliant dance tunes on this thread from the 90's. Some good dance music is still coming out now though from the likes of Deadmau5 et el


Well embed away sunny!

This is 2001


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Just downloaded a new old skool 90s album couple weeks ago....some right classics on there....JX....Corona....la bouche....N trance.... baby d....Toni de bart anyone remember him?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bally said:


> Just downloaded a new old skool 90s album couple weeks ago....some right classics on there....JX....Corona....la bouche....N trance.... baby d....Toni de bart anyone remember him?


yeh he did that art show for kids. brilliant


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh he did that art show for kids. brilliant


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feck sake i missed the 90's!!! It was an expensive fun/paranoid cocktail!

Glad i can read about it!


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Couple of "recentish" favourites to add to the mix:











And one of my all time favourite dance songs:


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Another classic


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Memories of the run up to leaving school:


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope every one of you that have posted in this thread have realised that this was the specific moment you all turned into your dads.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dopper said:


> And one of my all time favourite dance songs:


got to take you up on this. one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever turned into a ****ing dance tune. **** wants stringing up


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ooh I'm liking this one.....after a few beers as well... :wink: (and I had a puff on a spilff last night, first time since 18june2005!)


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> got to take you up on this. one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever turned into a ****ing dance tune. **** wants stringing up


Just think of it as introducing a classic to a generation that otherwise may have never heard it before


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dopper said:


> Just think of it as introducing a classic to a generation that otherwise may have never heard it before


nice. like that. ill forgive him


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

dopper said:


>


^ soundtrack to a good film too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dopper said:


>


wtf

go back read the OP

90's music

getting negged mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> wtf
> 
> go back read the OP
> 
> ...


ahah none of this plan b shit


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> wtf
> 
> go back read the OP
> 
> ...


Good music is good music mate. neg away


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Doppler, read the uk-m commandments - negative reps for self-quoting, first warning!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dopper said:


> Good music is good music mate. neg away


yes mate but as the title implies them days are gone??

I made this thread for 90's music lol

My neg stick is coming out to play now mate :lol:

Haha


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dopper said:


>


fail


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

epic fail


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

r u ready for this shizzle!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> r u ready for this shizzle!!


Eh!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Eh!!


calm down calm down!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> calm down calm down!!


Or whah?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Or whah?


or we will have to have keyboard war!!! :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> or we will have to have keyboard war SEX!!! :whistling:


 :wub:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> :wub:


Hahahahahaha NO ****!!

:surrender:


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Classic from the days of cheek chewin


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

one of my favourites

dunno how to get vid on screen?


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

ohhh yes


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tune!!!


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

stuart.s said:


> one of my favourites
> 
> dunno how to get vid on screen?


Right-click on youtube clip (copy url/embed) then use quick reply box at bottom of our pages, second icon from the right on the panel bar under blue (quick reply bar), insert video, copy into that and submit (TO ME!)  :beer:


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Makes me want to go out and take some "unendorsed" supps!


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

andyparry123 said:


> Makes me want to go out and take some "unendorsed" supps!


ahh you beat me too it!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

(not gay, not gay, not gay) :thumb:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Vengabollocks? Oh dear, very questionable! The hotties in the vid aside!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

standard.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

"Livin' La Vida Loca"

She's into superstitions black cats and voodoo dolls.
I feel a premonition that girl's gonna make me fall.
She's into new sensations new kicks in the candle light.
She's got a new addiction for every day and night.

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain.
She'll make you live her crazy life but she'll take away your pain
like a bullet to your brain. Come On!

Upside, inside out she's livin la vida loca
She'll push and pull you down, livin la vida loca
Her lips are devil red and her skin's the color mocha
She will wear you out livin la vida loca Come On!
Livin la vida loca, Come on!
She's livin la vida loca.

Woke up in New York City in a funky cheap hotel
She took my heart and she took my money
she must've slipped me a sleeping pill
She never drinks the water and makes you order French Champagne
Once you've had a taste of her you'll never be the same
Yeah, she'll make you go insane.

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain.
She'll make you live her crazy life
but she'll take away your pain like a bullet to your brain.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

andyparry123 said:


> Vengabollocks? Oh dear, very questionable! The hotties in the vid aside!


andy's gonna eat pizzaaaa! ( because hes a fat ****) X


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Matt 1 said:


> andy's gonna eat pizzaaaa! ( because hes a fat ****) X


haha you know me so well!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

now heres a classic!!
takes me back that does!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

after a fantastic stag weekend and United going back top


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bump for sheer awesomenessssssssss


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Carte Blanche - Veracocha (good party tune)

Lost witness - 7 colours (lost my virginity to this)

Storm - Time to burn (Just put plain n simple a classic)

D-Devils - Dance with the Devil (best dance tune ever and used to be my entrance music when I used to fight)


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Ya kid K (technotronic) - Spin that Wheel


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

not sure on release date, bit still a belter.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Chicane - Love on the run!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Donno if there from the 90s but I love madness and ian dury and the blockheads


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dentylad said:


> Chicane - Love on the run!


awesome taste pal, bring back some great memories


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

3 likes fcking hell rick lad a musta found your g spot of music mate lol. Nothing touches 90's Ibiza classics


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I was only born in 88 am into D&B and old school dubstep but this is seriously my fav song;


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me

Bucketheads - Da Bomb

BARTHEZZ - ON THE MOVE

Safri Duo - Bongo Song

Alice Deejay (all her stuff)

KITIKONTI - JOYENERGIZER


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TnERa69atgA






Thats right...Im old lol


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I used to really like scooter still do when i lsten to some of it.

I also like dr alban its my life.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure if these have been posted:


----------

